# '40 Dayton TF Resto-start



## Freqman1 (Dec 25, 2013)

My dad agreed to paint my TF for me so I carried it to Indiana for the holidays. I should be able pick it up when I come back up for MLC. Then I'll just have to have it striped and get the chrome sent out. I'm going with black/red/white pins. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 25, 2013)

*40 tf*

Going to look great keep us updated


----------



## 55tbird (Dec 27, 2013)

*Nice Twin Flex*

Nice Twin Flex Shawn! I will be starting on my 40 Twin flex once I finish my 36 Safety Streamline which is currently in the works.  Mike


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 27, 2013)

Lookin good Shawn!.. Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 4, 2014)

Just for you...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's what I'm going for! I'm doing mine in black/red/white pins. The only thing I don't agree with in the illustration is the "Dayton" decal on the guard. I don't think this made it to production. Every original '40 big tank bike (boys or girls) I've seen has the gold script decal on the tank. If anyone has an original bike with this decal please send me a pic. DO NOT send me a pic of the ex-Pinnix bike on Dave's site. I have inspected this bike personally and the decal is an add-on as well as the "TWIN-FLEX CUSHIONED" decal on the down tube (put on upside down!). The bike is actually and Airflyte. If anyone has an original '40 TF with the TF down tube decal I would like to see that as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Jan 11, 2014)

Are you talking about this decal?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2014)

That's awesome John! I am assuming that is a '40 guard. Is that guard yours? If so do you have the tank as well? I sure would like to have a complete set of that stainless trim for the guard and tank if anyone knows of any available. I thought this may have been sources from automotive trim but can't find any used on a car. Thanks for posting this. I would really like to get a very high quality straight on shot of that decal as well as a tracing for the dimensions if possible. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 7, 2021)

@Freqman1 what did your twin flex end up looking like?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> @Freqman1 what did your twin flex end up looking like?



Actually I couldn't make up my mind on the paint at the time so I just put it back together and ride as-is for now. I also bought a Firestone project that hasn't made it any further either. I have like five projects going so really need to focus when I get home. Three are Schwinn Motorbikes and the two Huffmans so I may set it up like an assembly line by doing the Huffmans and then tackling the Schwinns. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 8, 2021)

One of my favorite prewar ballooners for sure! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 8, 2021)

Wow. Nice!


----------

